# Star Wars Obi-Wan spin-off



## BlazingInferno (Aug 17, 2017)

where there's no chakra around Mu's hands

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ~VK~ (Aug 17, 2017)

lol i just can't keep up with all these new spin-offs


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 17, 2017)

I'm in, hopefully it comes together well enough. Ewan McGregor FTW.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 17, 2017)

see.._this_ i wouldn't mind.

the young Han Yolo abomination? gtfo


----------



## Atlas (Aug 17, 2017)

About damn time. Better have Ewan or might as well scrap it. Also, can the Han Solo film.


----------



## dr_shadow (Aug 19, 2017)

Agreed.

Since McGregor is still younger (46) than Guiness was in A New Hope (63), there's no continuity problem to having him come back.

That is assuming it's set between Episodes III and IV, and not a prequel to Episode I narrating how Obi-Wan came to be Qui-Gon's apprentice.


----------



## Zeta42 (Aug 26, 2017)

Rogue One spin-off, Han Solo spin-off, Obi-Wan spin-off... Star Wars used to be special. Now they are just Disney's cash cow.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Skaddix (Aug 26, 2017)

mr_shadow said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Since McGregor is still younger (46) than Guiness was in A New Hope (63), there's no continuity problem to having him come back.
> 
> That is assuming it's set between Episodes III and IV, and not a prequel to Episode I narrating how Obi-Wan came to be Qui-Gon's apprentice.



You know I really wouldnt put it past them....

....this is the first tie in that I actually like mostly because Ewan of course.

But Rogue One...no it was only good because of the Vader Scene you dont need to explain a design flaw...just look as the US military plenty are modern military fighter jets for instance have massive fucking flaws that cost money. Worst come to worst Empire assumed the fleet in front of the Super Weapon means no issues. So military projects having design flaws that were both obvious during construction and retrospectively doesnt require any of that shit.

....Han Solo....the less that is said about this the better. 

But really can we fucking just get KOTOR.


----------



## Zeta42 (Aug 26, 2017)

^The games or the comic?


----------



## John Wick (Aug 26, 2017)

Zeta42 said:


> ^The games or the comic?


the second one was meh


----------



## Pocalypse (Aug 26, 2017)

Zeta42 said:


> Rogue One spin-off



That's actually worth it. 

Rogue One was awesome. We need more of those SW films.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Aug 26, 2017)

How much more of Obi-Wan's story can we get?  We have books about him as a Padawan, books about him training Anakin, the Clone Wars, and Rebels.  What else could he get into on Tatooine with alerting the Empire?


----------



## John Wick (Aug 26, 2017)

Mider T said:


> How much more of Obi-Wan's story can we get?  We have books about him as a Padawan, books about him training Anakin, the Clone Wars, and Rebels.  What else could he get into on Tatooine with alerting the Empire?


Obi wan getting high in a cave for 120 minutes would still be a better film than any of the prequels


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 27, 2017)

Need a Kreia movie; Kotor era...
is there a hack fraud in hollywood capable of writing such a thing?



Mider T said:


> How much more of Obi-Wan's story can we get?  We have books about him as a Padawan, books about him training Anakin, the Clone Wars, and Rebels.  What else could he get into on Tatooine with alerting the Empire?


well they are working on a Jabba the Hutt movie so I suppose it could serve to lead into that...


----------



## sworder (Aug 27, 2017)

Zeta42 said:


> Rogue One spin-off, Han Solo spin-off, Obi-Wan spin-off... Star Wars used to be special. Now they are just Disney's cash cow.


star wars was never special, it just had most of its content in books not many people read

now they are in mainstream media cuz disney can afford it without fucking it up (prequels)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## dr_shadow (Aug 27, 2017)

I want a solo Watto movie.

Why'd he became a junk dealer? Why is he always so rude? How'd he get the one Nubian engine in Mos Espa?

We need to know.


----------



## Tae (Aug 27, 2017)

I'm all for an Obi-Wan movie as long Ewan is Obi-Wan.

Though I'm also confused as what the time period would be. Jedi Apprentice, Jedi Quest, and Last of the Jedi pretty much cover his life outside of the movies. He's not in every LotJ book so maybe something around that time period when he's watching over Luke? We don't have an exact telling of how he learned to communicate with Qui-Gon.


----------



## dr_shadow (Aug 29, 2017)

Tae said:


> I'm all for an Obi-Wan movie as long Ewan is Obi-Wan.
> 
> Though I'm also confused as what the time period would be. Jedi Apprentice, Jedi Quest, and Last of the Jedi pretty much cover his life outside of the movies. He's not in every LotJ book so maybe something around that time period when he's watching over Luke? We don't have an exact telling of how he learned to communicate with Qui-Gon.



Did anything interesting happen while he was on Tatooine, though?

Vader's reaction to him on the Death Star implied they hadn't met since Mustafar, and the Empire (Tarkin at least) had assumed him dead.

So there can't be any lightsaber fights or chopping up Stormtroopers; unless he does it so thoroughly that word neither gets back to the Empire nor nobody cares to investigate the disappearance of whichever villain ran into Obi-Wan.

So how do we get action scenes? Have him fight some Sandpeople? Padawan Anakin could solo a whole village of those, so don't think they're much of a threat to a Jedi master...

And please no "save Mos Eisley from a Krayt Dragon". That sounds like a boring quest from Star Wars: Galaxies (2003-2011) that has no relevance to the overall plot whatsoever.


----------



## Tae (Aug 29, 2017)

mr_shadow said:


> Did anything interesting happen while he was on Tatooine, though?
> 
> Vader's reaction to him on the Death Star implied they hadn't met since Mustafar, and the Empire (Tarkin at least) had assumed him dead.
> 
> ...



As far as I know, nothing interesting. LotJ makes it clear he doesn't do much.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Shadowbokunohero (Sep 21, 2017)

Hoping its good...


----------



## RAGING BONER (Sep 21, 2017)

mr_shadow said:


> Did anything interesting happen while he was on Tatooine, though?


Only thing i know of...but this takes place like 2 years before A New Hope.


----------



## dr_shadow (Sep 21, 2017)

RAGING BONER said:


> Only thing i know of...but this takes place like 2 years before A New Hope.



TFW this show has better fights than the live action movies?!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mider T (Sep 21, 2017)

Yeah the prequel fights were boring.


----------



## John Wick (Sep 21, 2017)

Mider T said:


> Yeah the prequel fights were boring.


Holy shit balls 


Let me just say I think as a SW aficionado like yourself I'm disgusted that you think the prequel trilogy was about lightsaber battles it's all about intergalactic politics and trade tariffs.

people like you really grind my jimmies trying to make a sci fi fantasy series about fantasy shit and not the real plot which is intergalactic politics. 

One love.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Sep 25, 2017)

This could definitely be an interesting idea, if it focuses on Obi-Wan between episodes III and IV, but how much could have occurred while he was on Tatooine without alerting the empire? He was maintaining a low profile, so I doubt that he would do anything to draw attention to himself.

There is a book called _Kenobi,_ which recounts Obi-Wan's arrival and early days on Tatooine, so I think that it would be good if the writers of this film could adapt that novel, or at least parts of it.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 25, 2017)

RAGING BONER said:


> Only thing i know of...but this takes place like 2 years before A New Hope.


What did Maul mean in the end there...the Sith won!


----------



## RAGING BONER (Sep 25, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> What did Maul mean in the end there...the Sith won!


 it's a whole thing from a long time ago, in a galaxy far, far away...


----------



## RAGING BONER (Sep 25, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> Hmm, I was put off from watching this due to the art style. But maybe I should reconsider
> 
> But I find it funny that ol' palpy is shown as this ultimate badass in tv* series* but in the films he either hide or run or simply gets thrown in the trash.


i haven't watched most of the show(s) but ive seen enough eps here and there to recognize most of the relevant side characters.

as for Palpa; you're right his mobility is totally exaggerated...

but they did get Vader's clunkiness right; particularly when facing off against a much more agile and faster opponent.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 13, 2018)




----------



## Catalyst75 (Feb 13, 2018)

Sounds like Lucas himself is scouting for the Obi-Wan movie.


----------



## Aeternus (Feb 14, 2018)

Well, they are still milking it but at least that sounds more interesting than  some of the other spin-offs.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Feb 18, 2018)

Eternal Dreamer said:


> Well, they are still milking it but at least that sounds more interesting than  some of the other spin-offs.


Just move to a new fucking era already.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Aeternus (Feb 18, 2018)

Kalondo Zephyrin said:


> Just move to a new fucking era already.


Well two, unrelated to each other, trilogies have been announced.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Feb 18, 2018)

Eternal Dreamer said:


> Well two, unrelated to each other, trilogies have been announced.


I feel great about them doing it what i felt should have started with.


----------



## Aeternus (Feb 19, 2018)

Kalondo Zephyrin said:


> I feel great about them doing it what i felt should have started with.


Won't disagree but don't expect stories based on the past to end.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Feb 19, 2018)

Eternal Dreamer said:


> Won't disagree but don't expect stories based on the past to end.


I feel great ironically. Cannot believe they threw out the EU and have the gall to start with TFA.


----------



## Aeternus (Feb 19, 2018)

Kalondo Zephyrin said:


> I feel great ironically. Cannot believe they threw out the EU and have the gall to start with TFA.


Why do you say that? Everybody loves the TFA and TLJ


----------



## Catalyst75 (Feb 19, 2018)

Eternal Dreamer said:


> Won't disagree but don't expect stories based on the past to end.



Even with the EU no longer part of the canon, its past stories can still be brought back into continuity.  Settings from notable eras like Rakata Prime (Knights of the Old Republic) are in the new canon, and there is mention of "Jedi Crusaders" in the Visual Dictionary that point towards Revan's existence.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Feb 19, 2018)

Catalyst75 said:


> Even with the EU no longer part of the canon, its past stories can still be brought back into continuity.  Settings from notable eras like Rakata Prime (Knights of the Old Republic) are in the new canon, and there is mention of "Jedi Crusaders" in the Visual Dictionary that point towards Revan's existence.


I am looking forward to their butchery by Kathleen K.


----------



## Glued (Feb 19, 2018)

Catalyst75 said:


> Even with the EU no longer part of the canon, its past stories can still be brought back into continuity.  Settings from notable eras like Rakata Prime (Knights of the Old Republic) are in the new canon, and there is mention of "Jedi Crusaders" in the Visual Dictionary that point towards Revan's existence.



Hehehehe, of course they would keep Revan part of the canon. That is a cash cow waiting to be milked.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 20, 2018)

Kalondo Zephyrin said:


> I am looking forward to their butchery by Kathleen K.



I wonder what SJW self insert Mary Sue she's going to put into this movie to womansplain the force to Obi-Wan.


----------



## BlazingInferno (May 24, 2018)




----------



## Mider T (May 24, 2018)

Catalyst75 said:


> Even with the EU no longer part of the canon, its past stories can still be brought back into continuity.  Settings from notable eras like Rakata Prime (Knights of the Old Republic) are in the new canon, and there is mention of "Jedi Crusaders" in the Visual Dictionary that point towards Revan's existence.


Similar to how when you have sex with your girlfriend's mother then you both agree to forget about it.  But when your girlfriend makes a suggestive comment you and her mother both give each other a knowing look implying a hint of regret.


----------



## MShadows (May 25, 2018)

This is the one Star Wars movie I'd like to see on the big screen. Not only has it been requested by fans for a lot of time, but seeing more of Ewan McGregor as Obi-Wan is always a treat.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 25, 2018)

Thrawn?

Credit to OD


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (May 30, 2018)

Ben Grimm said:


> Hehehehe, of course they would keep Revan part of the canon. That is a cash cow waiting to be milked.


There was no reason not to keep KOTOR  canon.


----------



## Fang (May 30, 2018)

They've been recycling tons of stuff from Lucas Star Wars since Rebels ratings started tanking mid-way in season 1 and through season 2. Characters from TCW, locations, weapons, technology, worlds, etc...have been constantly reinfused back into Disney Wars.

The hammerhead corvette in Rogue One smashing into one of the Star Destroyers in the Battle of Scariff is a blatant example, Kaibur crystals, Malachor, etc...As well as obviously Thrawn, the Chiss race in general, and so on.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 30, 2018)

they are taking the good parts of old EU and leaving the bad ones in the non-canon trash

good for them

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Fang (May 30, 2018)

Low tier b8 I r8 it shiet

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## MartialHorror (May 30, 2018)

If they want to resolve the 'surprise' ending of the Solo movie, without making another Solo movie, they can use 'those characters' as antagonists for Obi Wan. I wouldn't mind that...

except this will probably get cancelled, so....


----------



## Atlas (May 30, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> If they want to resolve the 'surprise' ending of the Solo movie, without making another Solo movie, they can use 'those characters' as antagonists for Obi Wan. I wouldn't mind that...
> 
> except this will probably get cancelled, so....



This is the one film that shouldn't get canned. We need Ewan as Obi-Wan, one last time. Though, seeing the decisions getting made for this franchise I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 30, 2018)

Atlas said:


> This is the one film that shouldn't get canned. We need Ewan as Obi-Wan, one last time. Though, seeing the decisions getting made for this franchise I wouldn't be surprised.



Do we?

I mean, I guess I would like to see a good performance from Ewan as Obi-Wan for once...Zing?

Nah, I think an Obi-Wan movie would work more than a Han Solo movie, as I thought the prequels did a shit job at making Obi-Wan into a character. I barely feel like I knew the guy anymore than what we got from the original trilogy. So I'm not against it. It's just that Star Wars is so oversaturated right now. They need to finish this trilogy, give the fans a breather and then decide what to do next...and then they need to do one f@cking movie at a time. 

I did hear that Ewan sort of reprised his role in "The Force Awakens"/


----------



## Fang (May 30, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> Do we?
> 
> I mean, I guess I would like to see a good performance from Ewan as Obi-Wan for once...Zing?



Ewan's performance was fucking fantastic, are you trying to be ironic here?


----------



## MartialHorror (May 30, 2018)

Fang said:


> Ewan's performance was fucking fantastic, are you trying to be ironic here?



Episode 1- Does he even get the opportunity to act? He showcased no personality in that movie whatsoever.

Episode 2- Starts showing more personality, but like all of the actors in the majority of the prequels, he seems to be unsure what he's supposed to be reacting to because everything is green screened. Also, he has to deal with the lame dialogue.

Episode 3- Admittedly, I only remember two moments of his acting here. The scene where he's screaming at Anakin at the end was very well done. The other scene is him talking about how Anakin murdered the younglings and looking like he's struggling not to crack up.

I am of the opinion that no one in the prequels turned in a consistently good performance, mostly because the dialogue was shitty and they weren't used to working with CGI. At times they seem to be looking in the wrong spot when interacting with the effects or are not reacting at all at certain effects, because of a lack of direction. Everyone looks miserable and there is hardly a trace of a characterization to be found in the vast majority of them. Even great performers like Liam Neeson look awkward and uncomfortable...

The exception is the guy who played Palpatine. He's having a blast and commands every scene he is in.

But I was kind of making a joke, as Ewan McGregor is a great actor and was ideal casting as a young Obi-Wan, only brought down by the movies he was in.


----------



## Fang (May 30, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> Episode 1- Does he even get the opportunity to act? He showcased no personality in that movie whatsoever.
> 
> Episode 2- Starts showing more personality, but like all of the actors in the majority of the prequels, he seems to be unsure what he's supposed to be reacting to because everything is green screened. Also, he has to deal with the lame dialogue.
> 
> ...



I can't tell if bait or serious.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 30, 2018)

Fang said:


> I can't tell if bait or serious.



Maybe you have your nostalgia goggles on?


----------



## Fang (May 30, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> Maybe you have your nostalgia goggles on?



Nope.


----------



## Aeternus (May 30, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> If they want to resolve the 'surprise' ending of the Solo movie, without making another Solo movie, they can use 'those characters' as antagonists for Obi Wan. I wouldn't mind that...
> 
> except this will probably get cancelled, so....


You think they will probably cancel the Kenobi trilogy because Solo wasn't that successful?


----------



## MartialHorror (May 31, 2018)

Eternal Dreamer said:


> You think they will probably cancel the Kenobi trilogy because Solo wasn't that successful?



There's a good chance for it. Now I think all of the spin-offs are up in the air. 



Fang said:


> Nope.



Then what are those things on your face?


----------



## Aeternus (May 31, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> There's a good chance for it. Now I think all of the spin-offs are up in the air.


Hmm... I don't know. I think the ones announced so far are most likely safe. They might get delayed or something but not cancelled. That said, I don't expect any new spin-off announcements.


----------



## Fang (May 31, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> Then what are those things on your face?



Your projection apparently.


----------



## Atlas (May 31, 2018)

Fang said:


> Ewan's performance was fucking fantastic, are you trying to be ironic here?



Literally the best thing about the prequels for me. Dude was born to play Obi-Wan. Can't think of a single damn thing from the sequels that comes even remotely close to being as great.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 31, 2018)

Fang said:


> Your projection apparently.



When was the last time you actually watched the prequels?

I enjoyed them when they were first being released, as I was a kid, but when I revisited them to prepare myself for the release of "The Force Awakens", I was taken aback by how poorly they had aged. If you say you've seen them recently...well, then...You should find these performances to be fucking fantastic too.


----------



## Fang (May 31, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> *snip*



There is objectively nothing wrong with Ewan's acting at all. Like I said, you are projecting here. There were issues with Portman's performance in Episode III and Hayden's in Episode II but McGregor's acting was never once called into question by fucking anyone, fan or critic alike.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 31, 2018)

Fang said:


> There is objectively nothing wrong with Ewan's acting at all. Like I said, you are projecting here. There were issues with Portman's performance in Episode III and Hayden's in Episode II but McGregor's acting was never once called into question by fucking anyone, fan or critic alike.



So you think he did show personality in Episode 1 and wasn't about to crack up when talking about younglings in Episode 3?

And I noticed you dodged my question...


----------



## Fang (May 31, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> So you think he did show personality in Episode 1 and wasn't about to crack up when talking about younglings in Episode 3?
> 
> And I noticed you dodged my question...



I'm not dodging anything at all, you are are clearly *projecting* and acting his performance when there's nothing bad about it at all. You can also see in the god damn deleted scenes, behind the scenes, making of and director cuts he's having a hell of a fun time on the movie just like Ian did. C'mon man, this is getting stupid.


----------



## Ennoea (May 31, 2018)

The only spin off I'd go see.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 31, 2018)

Seiko said:


> great idea Miss Kennedy



Gross.


----------



## Karma (May 31, 2018)

I hope Maul is the overarking antagonist in these films. Would love to see Boba Fett as a reluctant ally as well.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 31, 2018)

Fang said:


> I'm not dodging anything at all, you are are clearly *projecting* and acting his performance when there's nothing bad about it at all. You can also see in the god damn deleted scenes, behind the scenes, making of and director cuts he's having a hell of a fun time on the movie just like Ian did. C'mon man, this is getting stupid.



I said everyone looks miserable, not necessarily that they were miserable. Samuel Jackson still talks fondly about the prequels, but he sure looks bored in them. 

My question was when was the last time you saw the prequels? If you think he turned in a good performance, then fine. I myself emphasized that it was the bad writing and lack of direction that held him back, but even then, perhaps we just have different opinions. 

Yet I still want to know that it's not nostalgia doing the posting here, because if you haven't seen these movies for while, then you might be the one projecting. If if it was in the past year, two years, three years, maybe even 5 depending on your age, then I won't comment on it any further.


----------



## Fang (May 31, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> I said everyone looks miserable, not necessarily that they were miserable. Samuel Jackson still talks fondly about the prequels, but he sure looks bored in them.



Pretty much patently false.



> My question was when was the last time you saw the prequels? If you think he turned in a good performance, then fine. I myself emphasized that it was the bad writing and lack of direction that held him back, but even then, perhaps we just have different opinions.



I watch the Prequel Trilogy once a season with my buddies. McGregor's performance was never held back by anything and you can find plenty of reviews as well as the actual acting he shows that shows no such hindrance. Like I said, I think you are projecting something only you seem to think about Ewan's acting in the Prequels regardless of the fact no one ever saw an issue with his emotional display, investment, and so on as Obi-Wan. 



> Yet I still want to know that it's not nostalgia doing the posting here, because if you haven't seen these movies for while, then you might be the one projecting. If if it was in the past year, two years, three years, maybe even 5 depending on your age, then I won't comment on it any further.



This is seriously getting really stupid.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 31, 2018)

Fang said:


> Pretty much patently false.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you say so.


----------



## Fang (May 31, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> If you say so.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Atlas (May 31, 2018)

Luck said:


> *I hope Maul is the overarking antagonist in these films.* Would love to see Boba Fett as a reluctant ally as well.



I think Rebels makes that highly unlikely.


----------



## Fang (May 31, 2018)

Atlas said:


> I think Rebels makes that highly unlikely.



Solo is set 10 years before ANH. A sequel (unlikely as it is to happen) would be set before Rebels timeline.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## MartialHorror (May 31, 2018)

On another note, why is it that the prequels are suddenly becoming a little more liked? Is this the "Jaws 2" effect, where the reputation grows not because it's considered 'good', but because it's considered 'better'? Is it because the sequel haters are forcing themselves to like them out of spite? Or has the backlash simply inspired the prequel fans to emerge from the shadows? 

Seriously, I've never really encountered a prequel fan over the age of 12 until now. These movies were so hated that they even made a documentary...and a sequel to said documentary, if memory serves...to how much the fanbase was angry with them. George Lucas retired because of the backlash. A child actor renounced all of Star Wars because of the bullying he endured because of the backlash. 'George Lucas raped my childhood' was a thing people actually seemed to say for awhile...until PC culture kicked in, anyway. This is why I struggle with believing that the hate is any worse now than it was back in the 1990's. It just seems worse because of the internet. 

Of course, it really is too early to say, but I doubt the backlash is going to drive Kennedy into retirement.


----------



## Fang (May 31, 2018)

No, its just you projecting more to apply your cognitive dissonance on why people like the Prequels or enjoy them while being baffled on why the same people or others hate the Sequels. Also I have yet to meet anyone in the real world who gives two shits about the Sequels that isn't a horrid little leftist.

So pot to kettle.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 31, 2018)

Fang said:


> No, its just you projecting more to apply your cognitive dissonance on why people like the Prequels or enjoy them while being baffled on why the same people or others hate the Sequels. Also I have yet to meet anyone in the real world who gives two shits about the Sequels that isn't a horrid little leftist.
> 
> So pot to kettle.



So why am I the one projecting and not you? You seem to hate the sequels even more than I hate the prequels. Your "horrid little leftist" addition just shows how personal it is to you...With me, I just see them as shitty movies and move on, without any desire to politicize its fans. Nor am I on any kind of personal crusade to destroy the movies, as you seem to be with Disney Wars...and you also ignored my references to Lucas retiring because of the prequel backlash, the documentaries, etc...Shit that proved the backlash was intense and a really big deal. 

I'm trying to even think of prominent online reviewers who've defended the films in the past 5-10 years. Chris Stuckmann, Brad Jones, Jeremy Jahns, Redlettermedia, Spoonyone, all dislike the prequels on various levels and not all of them even like the sequels. I guess it doesn't matter who likes them or doesn't like them, but don't pretend like I am the only one who dislikes them. I know a few people who like the sequels, although they aren't really Star Wars fans as much as they're just people who know what Star Wars is and enjoyed (some) of the newer movies. Considering one voted for Trump, I doubt he's a 'horrid little leftist'. 

But even some of your usual allies like Kamal and Ben Grimm don't seem to like the prequels, even if they seem to hate the sequels more.


----------



## Fang (May 31, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> *snip*



I am legitimately getting annoyed at how much you stonewall and try to poison the well here. You have repeatedly projected some false sense of belief and misguided argument about "x this" or "why this is z to you" is honest to god tedious as fuck. And the rest of your foundation for arguing this or that on why I think someone is to a) try and go after my age (which you don't even know) or b) reference e-celebrities who have monetary investments with ad revenue and paid influence from corporations to influence what they say such as the case with RLM.  So cherrypicking ones that support your belief about the Prequels or Sequels means nothing to me.

I am not going to do this back and forth with you anymore, because its going nowhere. So I'm going to repeat to you: why are you projecting your anecdotal experiences as some kind of canon fact? I can legitimately type "TLJ sucks" or "TLJ is _____"  or even "Solo is ____(bad, bland, shitty, etc.)and get thousands of thousands of search hits on google or youtube with people shitting on these Disney Star Wars movies and where the franchise is. If it boggles or baffles your mind why some people like the Prequels, I can not help you at all because then you aren't operating with a full deck in your head. 

That simple.

And also?

"My allies?" 

The fuck does that mean. I say what I want, because of how I feel or view something, if it corroborates or mutually bridges with someone else who shares similar beliefs as me, hooray. If not, then big whoop.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 31, 2018)

Fang said:


> I am legitimately getting annoyed at how much you stonewall and try to poison the well here. You have repeatedly projected some false sense of belief and misguided argument about "x this" or "why this is z to you" is honest to god tedious as fuck. And the rest of your foundation for arguing this or that on why I think someone is to a) try and go after my age (which you don't even know) or b) reference e-celebrities who have monetary investments with ad revenue and paid influence from corporations to influence what they say such as the case with RLM.  So cherrypicking ones that support your belief about the Prequels or Sequels means nothing to me.
> 
> I am not going to do this back and forth with you anymore, because its going nowhere. So I'm going to repeat to you: why are you projecting your anecdotal experiences as some kind of canon fact? I can legitimately type "TLJ sucks" or "TLJ is _____"  or even "Solo is ____(bad, bland, shitty, etc.)and get thousands of thousands of search hits on google or youtube with people shitting on these Disney Star Wars movies and where the franchise is. If it boggles or baffles your mind why some people like the Prequels, I can not help you at all because then you aren't operating with a full deck in your head.
> 
> ...



Hmmm....are you calm?

You keep telling me that I'm projecting, but when I suggest you're the one projecting, you get all pissy? I could understand corporations paying E-celebrities to go soft on their products, but I've never heard of them paying E-celebrities to go hard on their own products. And if you type in "The Phantom Menace sucks", you will also get thousands of thousands of search hits on google or youtube with people shitting on the prequels and where the franchise was back then. I don't even have an issue with you or others liking these movies, but when you tell me that I'm 'projecting', why shouldn't I respond in kind when I have just a little more evidence than you do.

When did I go after your age? What well am I poisoning? The hatedom well? The prequel fanbase? Look, if you hate the sequels and like the prequels, that's your right. But don't rewrite history and say I'm the one projecting and if you find my posts tedious, don't them. Don't respond to them. But remember that we're talking about movies and calm down. It's not that big of a deal.


----------



## Fang (Jun 1, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> *snip*



Are you incapable of human communication? Also:

>rewrite history

Laughable.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 1, 2018)

The prequels were great. Say what you will about the dialogue, but Anakin was completely right about sand.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 1, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> The prequels were great. Say what you will about the dialogue, but Anakin was completely right about sand.



It's coarse and rough and irritating and it gets everywhere.

The prequels are so wizard!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 1, 2018)

Anakin's hot takes on sand brought an important issue to the forefront of America.


----------



## Fang (Jun 1, 2018)

I don't think anyone wants to go after the Prequel dialogues when garbage like "I rebel", and 90% of the dialogue from Finn, Leia, and Rey is hot shit.

"Snoke is using you!"


----------



## Glued (Jun 1, 2018)

Anakin was the worst, which made it so much more awesome when Dooku made him sit down and Obi Wan dropped him.


----------



## Fang (Jun 1, 2018)

GODSNEEZEREBELS


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 1, 2018)

*Makes your mama jokes while facing down a star destroyer*


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 1, 2018)

Fang said:


> I don't think anyone wants to go after the Prequel dialogues when garbage like "I rebel", and 90% of the dialogue from Finn, Leia, and Rey is hot shit.
> 
> "Snoke is using you!"



The bad dialogue from the new ones is boringly bad. The bad dialogue from the prequels is amazingly bad. 

"I'm haunted by the kiss that you should've never given me."

"You are in my very soul, tormenting me!"

"My heart is beating, hoping that kiss will not become a scar..."

"Love won't save you, Padme. Only my new powers can!"

"From my point of view, the Jedi are evil!"

"For reasons we can’t explain, we are losing her."

“There was no father. I carried him, I gave birth, I raised him. I can’t explain what happened.”

I actually typed in "Worst lines from the Star Wars sequels" in yahoo, but it only brought up the prequels. Not denying that "I Rebel" or "We'll win by protecting those we love" or whatever was bad, but nothing as hilarious as "This is so wizard, Ani!"


----------



## Glued (Jun 1, 2018)

I am so glad that they removed "I Rebel" from Rogue One.

Mon Mothma should have used reverse psychology like in this parody.

Anyways, since the line wasn't in the actual movie, its not part of Rogue One. Its not part of the actual art.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 1, 2018)

Ben Grimm said:


> I am so glad that they removed "I Rebel" from Rogue One.
> 
> Mon Mothma should have used reverse psychology like in this parody.
> 
> Anyways, since the line wasn't in the actual movie, its not part of Rogue One. Its not part of the actual art.



Oh yeah...

It's easy to forget that, as the teaser seemed to be selling an entirely different movie. I would actually accept "I rebel" if it meant Jynn Erso had a personality. That teaser made her seem more like a character than the entirety of the movie did.


----------



## Fang (Jun 1, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> The bad dialogue from the new ones is boringly bad. The bad dialogue from the prequels is amazingly bad.



Not really.

Let's run a check list my robotic friend:

- Rogue One is so bad by its teaser and debut trailers with Jyn's lines that the script has to be COMPLETELY rewritten and most of the film is reshoot due to backlash, I rebel standing out as being particularly bad
- Same with the hope nonsense
- TLJ's "God needs rebels"
- TLJ switching constant use of the term "Resistance" for Leia's soldiers to "Rebels" in the last 1/3rd of the film showing both a lack of continuity and imbalance
- Han and Kylo's entire conversation

So I'd shut up if I were you.

>Disney Wars movies so bad the two spin-offs had to be reworked over and over and still had dialogue problems.

Also:

>The entire start of TLJ:

"He's tooling you sir"

And the nonsense marvel/capeshit quips or what passes for those and yo momma jokes. So no, no one's buying this. Sequels/Disney War is filled with shit dialogue.


----------



## Fang (Jun 1, 2018)

Oh yeah even worse is TLJ's punctuated hammy "romance" scene where Finn and Rose nearly die and Rose is talking like a fucking mongoloid pig about how "love will save the day". Or anything Finn said throughout most of TFA. Jesus. Double standards much, dude.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 1, 2018)

Um, "Rogue One" was re-written and re-shot because apparently Kennedy felt that the movie was not "Star Wars"-ish enough, whatever that means. The backlash for "Rogue One" wasn't THAT intense, dude. And even if it is, doesn't that make Lucas look worse? At least Disney execs were acknowledging dialogue wasn't working. Either no one had the guts to tell Lucas or Lucas didn't listen. 



Fang said:


> Oh yeah even worse is TLJ's punctuated hammy "romance" scene where Finn and Rose nearly die and Rose is talking like a fucking mongoloid pig about how "love will save the day". Or anything Finn said throughout most of TFA. Jesus. Double standards much, dude.



It's not a double standard when you acknowledge how lame that is. I have no problem taking the sequels to task for their shortcomings. You're the one who seems weirdly irritable about doing the same for the prequels. But I won't tell you to shut up. Keep going at it!


----------



## Fang (Jun 1, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> Um, "Rogue One" was re-written and re-shot because apparently Kennedy felt that the movie was not "Star Wars"-ish enough, whatever that means.



Yeah sure, I'll believe her just like when she promised to George Lucas's face she wouldn't mistreat Han, Leia, or Luke's characters. Which you know, we actually have filmed and taped of her saying she wouldn't do said things and going back on her word.

So, I doubt buy it. Edwards had to rework it because it was mocked so badly. That was the backlash.



> The backlash for "Rogue One" wasn't THAT intense, dude. And even if it is, doesn't that make Lucas look worse? At least Disney execs were acknowledging dialogue wasn't working. Either no one had the guts to tell Lucas or Lucas didn't listen.



In what world do you live in that Disney fucking up so badly with a script and plot premise and having its debut trailer so scorned with the shitty corny dialogue which Lucas never had with his Prequels or Original Star Wars movies, is this somehow connected to making or inflating any issues for Lucas himself? They've had this issue twice now in two years, Rogue One in 2016 and Solo in 2017 and 2018 for its production and actual airing.

This is all Disney baby.



> It's not a double standard when you acknowledge how lame that is. I have no problem taking the sequels to task for their shortcomings. You're the one who seems weirdly irritable about doing the same for the prequels. But I won't tell you to shut up. Keep going at it!



You definitely have a double standard. You were outright lying and making things up earlier the other day about Ewan McGregor's performance given your cognitive dissonance over Prequel like by trying to act the actor's performances who have never been critiqued at all for their lines or acting in the PT, so I have definite suspicions on your agency here in being "truthful".


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 1, 2018)

Fang said:


> Yeah sure, I'll believe her just like when she promised to George Lucas's face she wouldn't mistreat Han, Leia, or Luke's characters. Which you know, we actually have filmed and taped of her saying she wouldn't do said things and going back on her word.
> 
> So, I doubt buy it. Edwards had to rework it because it was mocked so badly. That was the backlash.
> 
> ...



Your now just sounding like a conspiracy theorist and with your previous comments like "horrid leftist", I'm beginning to question your own political agenda. That is the only reason why you would take this 'debate' so personally. If I think Ewan McGregor's performance is not that good, is that a lie or an opinion? You seem articulate enough, so I would assume you know the difference. And if you really think their lines or acting in the PT hasn't been critiqued, you just haven't been paying attention.

Why is it okay for Lucas to lie and not Kennedy? Lucas tried to claim that Han always shot second and tried to make up an excuse about how the first shot from Greedo just wasn't in frame. Everyone lies at some point in this industry, dude. But even then, where is your proof that they re-wrote the scenes because of this alleged backlash? It sounds like your pretending your speculations are facts, when they're not.

Also, while most people rolled their eyes at the "I Rebel" line, the only trailer that didn't really seem to excite people was the one where she keeps talking about 'hope'. Otherwise, the teaser trailer and the final trailer were really well received. You're projecting your own animosity onto the fanbase. The only Star Wars trailers that have been poorly received were the ones for "The Last Jedi" and "Solo".


----------



## Fang (Jun 1, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> Your now just sounding like a conspiracy theorist and with your previous comments like "horrid leftist", I'm beginning to question your own political agenda.



What is my political agenda? Where are you getting my political beliefs from here? By calling out people for being overly PC which is mutually overlapping with leftists? Do pray tell me.



> That is the only reason why you would take this 'debate' so personally. If I think Ewan McGregor's performance is not that good, is that a lie or an opinion?



Its a dumb opinion but you are entitled to have because you have every right to maintain a false belief, certainly.



> And if you really think their lines or acting in the PT hasn't been critiqued, you just haven't been paying attention.



Why are you conflating a plural as "they" when we are specifically talking about Ewan McGregor alone here the whole time? You keep moving the goal posts here suggests to me you really are bad at this.



> Why is it okay for Lucas to lie and not Kennedy?



Why are you constantly shifting the topic and the goal posts?



> Lucas tried to claim that Han always shot second and tried to make up an excuse about how the first shot from Greedo just wasn't in frame.



What relevance does this have with Kathleen Kennedy telling the fans and Lucas alike that she wouldn't tarnish their legacies? What does this remotely have to do with Kathleen outright telling the New York Times she doesn't give two shits about the main demographic of the franchise being males and does not feel it necessary to court male fans who are the meat of the money making for the brand?



> Everyone lies at some point in this industry, dude. But even then, where is your proof that they re-wrote the scenes because of this alleged backlash? It sounds like your pretending your speculations are facts, when they're not.



Nice head-canon. Present your evidence since the burden is on you.



> Also, while most people rolled their eyes at the "I Rebel" line, the only trailer that didn't really seem to excite people was the one where she keeps talking about 'hope'.



Once more bullshit. Give proof. And as for Rogue One's reshoots and rewrites:



> It’s not clear exactly when Disney stepped in, but  at the end of May that Disney executives were “not fully satisfied with the first cut” of the film, and ordered . Bringing in talent such as Tony Gilroy demonstrated that Disney had some real concerns and worked hard to retool parts of the movie.
> 
> “Congratulations, you are being rescued.”
> At one point in the process, editor John Gilroy (_Suicide Squad_) joined the team, and the story was “reconceptualized,” leading to scenes that fleshed-out characters like Cassian Andor (Diego Luna) and Bodhi Rook (Riz Ahmed). Cassian’s introduction and Jyn’s escape from the Imperial transporter on Wobani were scenes that came from that process.
> ...



Try again mate.



> Otherwise, the teaser trailer and the final trailer were really well received. You're projecting your own animosity onto the fanbase. The only Star Wars trailers that have been poorly received were the ones for "The Last Jedi" and "Solo".



Once more again: bullshit. Your anecdotal beliefs are not evidence of anything.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 1, 2018)

Fang said:


> What is my political agenda? Where are you getting my political beliefs from here? By calling out people for being overly PC which is mutually overlapping with leftists? Do pray tell me.



I said I'm questioning your political agenda. You seem to hate Kennedy and the new Star Wars movies for their own political agenda, use terms like 'horrid leftists' to describe fans of said movies, rant about conspiracy theories, whine about PC culture while making some horrid remarks yourself What political agenda seems to mirror all of this? You sound like Suigetsu with a much better vocabulary...

Lol, I'm still curious as to which well I am poisoning. Is it the one that the prequel fans drink out of, or the one where the Disney detractors drink out of? Either way, it's pretty hilarious.



> Its a dumb opinion but you are entitled to have because you have every right to maintain a false belief, certainly.



So why did you call it a lie? 'Wrong' and 'lying' have two vastly different meanings. By a calling it a lie, you seem to insinuate that I'm saying these things without actually believing them, even though that contradicts your 'projection' claims.



> why are you conflating a plural as "they" when we are specifically talking about Ewan McGregor alone here the whole time? You keep moving the goal posts here suggests to me you really are bad at this.



I misread your post and thought you moved from McGregor to the rest when you said 'performances', as I earlier criticized the bulk of the acting, not just his.



> Why are you constantly shifting the topic and the goal posts?



You accused Kennedy of lying and this isn't even going into the possibility that her definition of 'mistreatment' is different than yours. But you also keep speaking out in defense of George Lucas, even though he's no stranger than half-truths or lies himself. I want to understand how this isn't a double standard, beyond "I like one, but not the other".





> What relevance does this have with Kathleen Kennedy telling the fans and Lucas alike that she wouldn't tarnish their legacies? What does this remotely have to do with Kathleen outright telling the New York Times she doesn't give two shits about the main demographic of the franchise being males and does not feel it necessary to court male fans who are the meat of the money making for the brand?



When did Kennedy saying she doesn't give two shits about the main demographic of the franchise become part of this debate? I've agreed with you on that shit. You seem to obsessed with this. Furthermore, in her mind, she probably doesn't see her treatment of them as mistreatment. As a fan of the OT, I personally didn't take issue with how they were treated, although I certainly understand why people do feel these characters were trampled on. A lot of people felt Vader was ruined either by his portrayal in "Attack of the Clones" or the infamous "NOOOOOO", but even if I disliked the direction Lucas took that story, I don't think he was attempting to sabotage the character.

What Kennedy did may have been dumb, but this is a money making business and she's not going to 'deliberately' do something that will cost the brand money.





> Nice head-canon. Present your evidence since the burden is on you.
> 
> Once more bullshit. Give proof. And as for Rogue One's reshoots and rewrites:
> 
> ...



lol, that's your proof? I wasn't denying the reshoots, dude. If anything, you're giving my side more evidence because 'she wasn't happy with the final cut', not 'she wasn't happy with the teaser trailer'. Where is the proof that the teaser trailer lead to the re-shoots?

Just watch the teaser trailer again and see how many scenes were changed. The entire finale appears to have been re-done. The teaser has Jyn charging the ATAT's with the others, but she's not even in the same location in the actual movie. Do you really think a 'backlash' for the dialogue would lead to them completely changing all of the action? Or the story? No, they would cut out the bad dialogue.


----------



## Fang (Jun 1, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> I said I'm questioning your political agenda.



What is my political agenda?



> Lol, I'm still curious as to which well I am poisoning. Is it the one that the prequel fans drink out of, or the one where the Disney detractors drink out of? Either way, it's pretty hilarious.



Deflection? Check.



> So why did you call it a lie? 'Wrong' and 'lying' have two vastly different meanings. By a calling it a lie, you seem to insinuate that I'm saying these things without actually believing them, even though that contradicts your 'projection' claims.



Semantics. Both point to you being patently being incorrect. Also I don't think you know what projection means.



> I misread your post and thought you moved from McGregor to the rest when you said 'performances', as I earlier criticized the bulk of the acting, not just his.



Nah. In no way shape or form did I ever address anyone's acting in the tangent of our discussion on the PT outside of Ewan, and I named him multiple times each time it was brought up by either of us. So I have absolutely no idea how you could think I was talking about the entire cast.



> You accused Kennedy of lying and this isn't even going into the possibility that her definition of 'mistreatment' is different than yours. But you also keep speaking out in defense of George Lucas, even though he's no stranger than half-truths or lies himself. I want to understand how this isn't a double standard, beyond "I like one, but not the other".



You shifted the goal posts. The narrative I was talking about was Kathleen's consistent history since 2012 of lying and mistreatment toward fans and original creator alike. I even gave one specific notable example with her response to a large segment of Star Wars fans denouncing her for how she called them "a small group" and her belief that the core of the franchise is irrelevant in the face of her own very blatant active political agenda and identity-politics insertion in the Star Wars universe.

You responded not in any way of addressing this but bringing up Lucas digitally editing the OT.

Which I should note Disney did with the OT and PT as well with the blu-ray releases a few years ago. You know, Anakin's home he shared with his mother in Episode 1 having a figure that was added in the background that resembles Maz Kanata. Stop playing this game with me, you won't win it.




> When did Kennedy saying she doesn't give two shits about the main demographic of the franchise become part of this debate?



Since earlier if you could bother reading what I type.



> I've agreed with you on that shit.



You've done a shit job at showcasing your agreement then.



> You seem to obsessed with this.



Not really but cute attempt at the shitty try at poisoning the well again.



> Furthermore, in her mind, she probably doesn't see her treatment of them as mistreatment.



Irrelevant. The fans do. That's what ultimately matters.



> As a fan of the OT, I personally didn't take issue with how they were treated, although I certainly understand why people do feel these characters were trampled on. A lot of people felt Vader was ruined either by his portrayal in "Attack of the Clones" or the infamous "NOOOOOO", but even if I disliked the direction Lucas took that story, I don't think he was attempting to sabotage the character.



You don't know what sabotage means. Kennedy has intentionally done things over and over again with the production of the Disney era Star Wars films, made disingenuous claims and constantly lied or attacked fans. This is what matters more than Lucas being clumsy with some aspects of the PT. Period. Which are echoed by her subordinates Rian Johnson and JJ Abrams. Its really that simple.



> What Kennedy did may have been dumb, but this is a money making business and she's not going to 'deliberately' do something that will cost the brand money.



And she has proven she is dumb by taking the highest grossing and greatest movie franchise in the film industry and running it into the ground. So she has cost Disney, Fox, and Lucas Arts plenty of money. Her comments and double-downing on this is only going to make things much worse. So she's still far worse than anything Lucas unintentionally did.



> lol, that's your proof? I wasn't denying the reshoots, dude. If anything, you're giving my side more evidence because 'she wasn't happy with the final cut', not 'she wasn't happy with the teaser trailer'. Where is the proof that the teaser trailer lead to the re-shoots?



Why was Jyn's lines and speech completely removed from the actual film cut compared to the promo? Or the bulk of it completely edited to be different? Do you actually know what you are talking about here or is blind ignorance your main handicap when losing an argument?



> Just watch the teaser trailer again and see how many scenes were changed. The entire finale appears to have been re-done. The teaser has Jyn charging the ATAT's with the others, but she's not even in the same location in the actual movie. Do you really think a 'backlash' for the dialogue would lead to them completely changing all of the action? Or the story? No, they would cut out the bad dialogue.



The backlash for the trailer as well as the leaked information and Kathleen's BOSSES at Disney are the ones who ordered her to have the film reshoot and the script changed and a new screenplay writer brought in to oversee Edwards. Also its much more likely Bob is the one who had Edwards watched with the reshoots. Its that simple.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 1, 2018)

1) I'll keep my thoughts on your political agenda to myself, as I really don't know you. It's just that your posts seem more in line with the hard right. If I'm wrong, I'm wrong. 

2) Like I said, I misread your post. Move on. 

3) Stop playing this game with you? You're arguing with me on a point that I more-or-less agree with you on. Kennedy has lied. My point is that so has Lucas and most other people in the industry, as long as it makes them look good either to their audiences, share holders, etc. If I'm contesting you on anything with this point, it's what you seem to distrust everything she says, but don't have this same issue with Lucas or anyone else who lies in the industry. 

4) Please tell me what well this is that I keep poisoning? 

5) You are right when you say that the fans perceiving Kennedy's actions as mistreatment is more important than her own...except in this current argument, since you were claiming that she 'lied'. So her intentions are kind of relevant here. 

6) So are you claiming that Kennedy is deliberately trying to ruin Star Wars? That she wants to ruin her career and burn her legacy to the ground? Like I said, I'm not denying her bad comments, bad decisions and poor handling the franchise, but do you really think that when she said that she wouldn't mistreat the characters that she was thinking...."How can I mistreat these characters and anger the fanbase?". 

7) Why did "Avengers: Infinity War" take out the "Fun isn't something one considers when balancing the universe, but this...puts a smile on my face" line from the trailer? Was it because there was some imaginary backlash? It happens all of the time for a variety of reasons, some lines or scenes even being filmed or recorded specifically for the trailers, or do you think the "Avengers" filmmakers took out that money shot of the Hulk charging with the other Avengers from the trailers because of some 'hype backlash'? No, it wasn't intended for the film and was used to sell it to audiences.  

But even if you're right and they cut out that line specifically because of some backlash, they would cut out the line and be done with it...NOT RESHOOT THE ENTIRE THIRD ACT. I would assume that the movie suffered so many re-shoots because the original cut was not very good. Happens all the time! Or maybe it was more character oriented and too dark, so the studio hijacked the production and dumbed it down. This also happens quite a bit. But they're not going to redo the entire third act because of a single line, especially when said line was probably supposed to be in the first act. You say I'm being ignorant, but you don't know any of this? 

But much like Suigetsu, you declare yourself the winner, because that's definitely what "winners" do in these situations.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 1, 2018)




----------



## Fang (Jun 1, 2018)

Woah that's a lot of way too much text at this point for me to care on reading and having to formulate another long winded reply on why you are wrong. Also on the last bit I'll talk about R1, more than half of the movie was reshot and rescripted and changed without even factoring the new characters brought into the cast.

Pretty huge how bad Disney bosses for Kathleen thought of what Edwards was doing needed complete changing.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 1, 2018)

Fang said:


> Woah that's a lot of way too much text at this point for me to care on reading and having to formulate another long winded reply on why you are wrong. Also on the last bit I'll talk about R1, more than half of the movie was reshoot and rescripted and changed without even factoring the new characters brought into the cast.
> 
> Pretty huge how bad Disney bosses for Kathleen thought of what Edwards was doing needed complete changing.



Yeah...and that had absolutely nothing to do with any kind of trailer backlash, but it's okay to be wrong.


----------



## Fang (Jun 1, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> Yeah...and that had absolutely nothing to do with any kind of trailer backlash, but it's okay to be wrong.



It did because the fucking trailer with Jyn's lines were ridiculed to the point of the complete line-editing and alteration changing her final speech before the attack on Scariff.  You can't have your head this buried in the sand and believe half of what you are claiming.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 1, 2018)

Fang said:


> It did because the fucking trailer with Jyn's lines were ridiculed to the point of the complete line-editing and alteration changing her final speech before the attack on Scariff.  You can't have your head this buried in the sand and believe half of what you are claiming.



You don't realize that line-editing, alterations and changes are like...really super common in movies, right? This is often because they're using different takes, etc. For example, the "Avengers: Infinity War" teaser has an alternate take of Thanos' "I know what it's like to lose" speech. The entire "But this...puts a smile on my face" line never even appeared. In fact, the money shot of the same teaser has Hulk charging with the Avengers, which turned out to have been filmed exclusively FOR the trailer and was never intended to be part of the movie. Or how about seemingly every trailer of "X-Men Apocalypse" doing a variation of 'Everything they built, will fall!". As I've said before, this is very common.

And you never did explain why they would have to redo the entire third act just because of one poorly received line. Why do you assume this, when in actuality they probably just didn't like the cut Edwards turned in?


----------



## Fang (Jun 1, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> You don't realize that line-editing, alterations and changes are like...really super common in movies, right?



Not to the point of how Rogue One and Solo had to be redone, no they aren't.



> This is often because they're using different takes, etc. For example, the "Avengers: Infinity War" teaser



Not the same, complete apples to oranges difference here.



> And you never did explain why they would have to redo the entire third act just because of one poorly received line. Why do you assume this, when in actuality they probably just didn't like the cut Edwards turned in?



I never said it was because of the shitty early trailer for Rogue One entirely being the case, but it was one of the symptoms of a greater problem that Edwards had to be supervised over and new script writers brought in with studio executives taking a direct supervisory role which is not a normal happenstance.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 1, 2018)

Fang said:


> Not to the point of how Rogue One and Solo had to be redone, no they aren't.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So in other words...it was like I said that they probably thought it wasn't very good?


----------



## Fang (Jun 2, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> So in other words...it was like I said that they probably thought it wasn't very good?



No. Because your initial argument wasn't addressing my question to you why Rogue One was also in production hell besides fan backlash in the first place.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 2, 2018)

Fang said:


> No. Because your initial argument wasn't addressing my question to you why Rogue One was also in production hell besides fan backlash in the first place.



Here is my issue with that though. We don't really know what the problem was with the original cut. Edwards claimed that the re-shoots were always planned, but Gilroy said the original cut was a 'mess'. He didn't say the dialogue sucked. A 'mess' either implies there were problems with the story, the tone or even the action. 

I still don't think there was much of a fan backlash as much as there was just some rolling of the eyes, which all of the Star Wars trailers had, but even if there was...it's not the kind of backlash that would inspire reshoots in any way. If such a thing were possible, I'm pretty sure the entirety of the "Ghostbusters" movie would've been re-shot.


----------



## Fang (Jun 2, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> Here is my issue with that though. We don't really know what the problem was with the original cut. Edwards claimed that the re-shoots were always planned, but Gilroy said the original cut was a 'mess'. He didn't say the dialogue sucked. A 'mess' either implies there were problems with the story, the tone or even the action.
> 
> I still don't think there was much of a fan backlash as much as there was just some rolling of the eyes, which all of the Star Wars trailers had, but even if there was...it's not the kind of backlash that would inspire reshoots in any way. If such a thing were possible, I'm pretty sure the entirety of the "Ghostbusters" movie would've been re-shot.



We know it was likely to be shit. We know this holds true because it had to be redone. Seems pretty simple to figure out.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 2, 2018)

Fang said:


> We know it was likely to be shit. We know this holds true because it had to be redone. Seems pretty simple to figure out.



Agreed...although there is always the possibility that Gareth Edwards turned in a more somber, moodier, character driven film that took the 'War Story' angle much farther than Disney was comfortable with and so they dumbed it down...I mean, it's doubtful, but that is also common in Hollywood. 

I still get sad when I think of what happened to "The Thing" prequel.


----------



## Fang (Jun 2, 2018)

Point is, Rogue One had problems and had to be redone. And from what it seems and what I've seen and read and what's been reported, it was an improvement.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 15, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MShadows (Aug 15, 2019)

BlazingInferno said:


>


Obi-Wan is my fav SW char and I absolutely loved Ewan McGregor’s portrayal of him but I have lost all hope because of Disney. 

I fear that whatever movie/series they do involving him will blow and maybe even worsen things with some stupid PC retcons.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Aug 16, 2019)

Fang said:


> Point is, Rogue One had problems and had to be redone. And from what it seems and what I've seen and read and what's been reported, it was an improvement.


You did not see the original cut...


----------



## Garcher (Aug 16, 2019)

obi-wan had an intense sexual relationship with yoda


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 16, 2019)

General


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 18, 2019)

Reminder that no matter how much you hate Disney Star Wars - The Prequels are worse in every possible conceivable way. 

Star Wars has been complete shit for decades now. 

That is all.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 18, 2019)

RotS was cool


----------



## dr_shadow (Aug 18, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Reminder that no matter how much you hate Disney Star Wars - The Prequels are worse in every possible conceivable way.
> 
> Star Wars has been complete shit for decades now.
> 
> That is all.



I like Force Awakens and Rogue One. 

Not sure what happened at Lucasfilm between those and the next two.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 19, 2019)

mr_shadow said:


> I like Force Awakens and Rogue One.
> 
> Not sure what happened at Lucasfilm between those and the next two.



Force Awakens is more of a reunion special than a movie and the only parts anyone should like about Rogue One are the cheap fanservice moments. They're awesome for any old school fan but they don't have any point beyond "REMEMBER THAT". That's not filmmaking, that's a fucking commercial. And I say that as someone who geeked the fuck out at both Darth Vader scenes. And then almost puked at CGI Leia.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Aug 19, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Reminder that no matter how much you hate Disney Star Wars - The Prequels are worse in every possible conceivable way.
> 
> Star Wars has been complete shit for decades now.
> 
> That is all.


----------



## Fang (Aug 19, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Force Awakens is more of a reunion special than a movie and the only parts anyone should like about Rogue One are the cheap fanservice moments. They're awesome for any old school fan but they don't have any point beyond "REMEMBER THAT". That's not filmmaking, that's a fucking commercial. And I say that as someone who geeked the fuck out at both Darth Vader scenes. And then almost puked at CGI Leia.



Force Awakens was rehashed trash that retreated everything ANH did with sprinklings of call backs to cliches or events in TESB and ROTJ. No one considered it awesome at all. TLJ did the same shit except upped the ante by a factor of 11 with Snoke verbatim aping Palpatine's lines, the monologuing, the Battle of Crait, etc...

At least in Rogue One we had proper battles. But that's it.


----------

